# Feeling Chile this Winter?



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

4 Corners Expeditions is taking on the big water class V Futaleufu in Southern Chile. Kayakers and rafters welcome. Our guides have been running the Fu for 7 years. Two sessions: Feb 7 - 18 and Feb 17 - 28. Cost $2k inclusive (not airfare) w/ 10% discount for groups of 8.

more at www.4expeditions.com


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

okay so we changed our website to http://www.raft-kayak.com (pretty cool domain huh?) and cost would be about $1800 if you book by dec 1. kayak or raft, futaleufu, azul, trekking, etc. if you happen to have run the upper animas with us cost is $1700.

Chile has this mega snowpack this year so we actually moved the dates to feb 20 and/or march 1 so it will hopefully be around a medium flow.

peace
dana


----------

